# AION performance problems, please read.



## Lortheron (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, I would please like some help with this following mater. I have a very decent hardware and should be able to run AION somoothly, seeing the game's recomended settings (I have way better stuff than needed -- check my configuration and the end of the post please). The thing is, when runing with everything maxed out (4xAA, 1680x1050) I, sometimes (pretty frequent) experience FPS ratings even lower than 30FPS! And more, it doesn't matter if the AA is on 0x or 8x (yeah I AM "applying" the settings) or even if I tweak other graphic efects, even vSync, the FPS diference is, at best, 5 on avarage from the ALL MAXED to the ALL LOWERED. Another interesting fact is that when I ask the game to set the "recomended" settings for my rig with the auto-scan function it maxes out everything and put the resolution on the max possible, meaning the game was made for and knows that it should run fully maxed with my settings. So, thing is I run Crysis perfectly maxed (except from shadders, which is on medium) with 2xAA, 1680x1050 at an avarage 55FPS (no kidding) and run other demanding games maxed out, like Farcry2, DawnOfWar2, UnrealTournament3 etc. The only games I got problems with is AION and AgeOfConan. So, on the AION mater, please (check of my hardware) and tell me, is there any tweek or anything, like a driver (nVidia) that works better with AION (no, the LAST ones -RE NOT always -and for most of games this is sadly true- exacly the BETTER ones to run an especifc game with max FPSs possible), anything. Some people even told me that I should take my soundcard (Razer Barracuda AC-1) off and test the game's FPS, I fail to see why and how could this improve my FPS rating that much, since it (at least should) increases it (on theory) by taking work of the Motherboard, so I didn't tryed that (yet, if anyone convinces me with how it could work, I might give a try). So, again, anything (BIOS tweeks, drivers, etc.) that can help me, I would be VERY GLAD! Just be ware the I ALREADY tried all the basic stuff, like cleaning and reisntaling AION (compleatly) and nVidia ForceWare and nForce drivers trough Windows safe-mode, using driver sweper toll and re-downloading everything. And, NO, none of theese "solutions" have worked. Sorry for the long post! And thanks for reading.

*Sorry for the english, it's not my main lenguage.

Computer settings:
_Microsoft Windows Vista x64bits.
_Intel QX6800 2.9GHz OC'd to 3.5GHz. (temps. go to 74C. at peak with full load, thanks to Noctua's NHU-12P Heatsink with 2xNoctua 120mm coolers)
_EVGA nVidia nForce 780i. (A1 Version, with last BIOS -- P80)
_4x2GB DDR2 800Mhz Patriot Viper RAM. (5-5-5-15 timing, non-OC'd)
_PNY nVidia geForce GTX295 VGA 829MBx2. (multi-GPU/SLI on, Physx on, non-OC'd, last 190.62 WHQL drivers)
_Razer Barracuda AC-1 Gaming Sound Card 24bit and 96KHz interface. (Last 2.23 Vista non-WHQL drivers -- WHQL unaviable from Razer)
_1000W Akasa Power Max 80+ and SLI certified Power Supply Unit. (1100Kw at low temps. and peak load)
_2x500GB Samsung Spinpoint 7200RMP HDs with 8MB of cache each. (Never crashed, never had any problem)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Remove the OC. Even my machine gets good performance in Aion.


----------



## Lortheron (Oct 2, 2009)

BTW, the 1100Kw on the PSU specs was a mistake, sorry. it is, in fact 1100W (1.1Kw). Hehe.



ebackhus said:


> Remove the OC. Even my machine gets good performance in Aion.


You see, since all other games performe well and I don't see any dangerous temperature rises (not even close to 3dMark or Linpack stuff) the OC is clearly not the problem. What I saw on other forums is more like real bad SLI support from NCSoft and nVidia with AION, so no SLI-working-as-it-should = very "Meh" performance...

Confirmed that when I turn one of GPUs off (trough nVidia's control panel) the FPS increases in very noticable way, around 8 to 14 on avarege compared to when SLI is on, its not as good has it should run, but it is alot more playable (since, most of the times,its always runing on more than 30fps with ecerything maxed 4xAA and 1680x1050 with vSync on that way -- only 1GPU on). Again, that is using only one GPU on videocard that is made to use always both. Using only one GPU in the GTX295 is the same runing an hypothetical "GTX270", so FPS is far from great... Guess the game has some REAL bad SLI support, which is a shame (specialy when I consider the price of an HD5870 compared to a GTX295...).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I can run it with max AA and still get over 40 FPS in most areas.

I suggest going down on the OC because that CAN cause problems and I'd never recommend doing it.


----------



## chriscool911 (Oct 28, 2009)

im haveing the same sort of problem. except my fps is fine it is just that im getting some sort of glitching where some scenery is a diffrent colour and really messed up. any sugestions to what i can do to fix this?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Your PSU is in fact closer to a Corsair 850w. 

COrsair 850w has; 
1x 12v rail @ 70 amps = 840w

Akasa 1000w has
2x 12v rails @ 35a each equally 70 amps or around 80% less depending on how well the rails are connected.

Also its not 1100 watts if it can sustain it high loads. Whats the point of having a $240 PSU when a $140 Corsair can easily beat it. It won't be putting out 1000w at a small load you do not in fact have a 1000w PSU.

You should be thinking about switching a higher end PSU like one of these

Corsair 1000w
Thermaltake Toughpower 1000w PSU
COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro1000 RS-A00-EMBA 1000W


----------

